# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Thung lũng Chamonix (Pháp) - Thiên đường tuyệt với dành cho các môn thể thao

## hangnt

_Nguồn: website afamily_

Chamonix là một thị trấn nhỏ thuộc vùng Haute – Savoie của Pháp. Với độ cao 1.035m và nằm ngay dưới chân đỉnh núi Mont - Blanc, là ngọn núi cao nhất châu Âu và được xem là thiên đường của những người say mê môn thể thao trượt tuyết, leo núi.

Lẽ thường, các thung lũng vùng núi châu Âu cực kỳ sôi động với môn thể thao trượt tuyết vào mùa đông, và trầm lắng vào mùa hè. Nhưng bất kể mùa nào, Chamonix luôn thường trực không khí náo nhiệt. Du khách đổ xô đến tham gia các môn thể thao ngoài trời cũng như tận hưởng quang cảnh hùng vĩ, tráng lệ tạo hóa đã ban tặng.


Đến Chamonix, du khách tha hồ lựa chọn môn thể thao như đi bộ đường dài, xe đạp leo núi, dù lượn, trượt tuyết và nhiều hoạt động thể thao, giải trí khác. Chamonix còn được gọi là "thung lũng của ngàn ngôi nhà gỗ". Nghĩa là bạn có muôn vàng lựa chọn cho mình một chỗ ở phù hợp, từ nơi ở giá rẻ tới sang trọng.

Bạn cũng có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy các cửa hàng, nhà hàng, siêu thị tự phục vụ quanh năm. Khách tham quan ở thung lũng Chamonix sang biên giới của các nước châu Âu lân cận như Italia, Thụy Sĩ cũng rất tiện.

Chamonix ở gần đường hầm Mont - Blanc nên bạn có thể dễ dàng thiết kế cho một chuyến đi trong ngày. Điển hình là thị trấn Courmayeur trong thung lũng Aosta thuộc miền bắc Italia, nằm dưới chân đỉnh núi Mont-Blanc.

Đây cũng là một trong những nơi trượt tuyết lý tưởng nhất của châu Âu nằm một bên ngọn núi Mont-Blanc. Hay đến Verbier, một ngôi làng ở phía tây nam Thụy Sĩ, nằm gần kề ngọn núi Mont-Blanc, nơi định cư của những nhà trượt tuyết hàng đầu thế giới.

 Như vậy, bạn không chỉ trượt tuyết trong thị trấn dễ thương mà có thể du lịch xuyên quốc gia.


Quanh năm, thị trấn Chamonix luôn tấp nập du khách viếng thăm vì sở hữu các cơ sở hạ tầng bền vững như một trung tâm thể thao (gồm sân trượt băng, hồ bơi...), rạp chiếu phim, viện bảo tàng, nhiều nhà hàng thức ăn nhanh...

Bất kể kỳ nghỉ của bạn tại Chamonix là ngắn hay dài hạn, bạn đã đến vùng đất này có thể yên tâm về dịch vụ. Tất cả những địa điểm bạn muốn tham quan trong thị trấn cũng như những hoạt động vui chơi giải trí đều được phục vụ theo đúng yêu cầu của bạn.

----------


## fpt

Hồi ở bên pháp mình cũng thường qua đây trượt tuyết

----------


## Taeyeon0903

wow dành cho anh thích mạo hiểm roài
Chẳng may đang trượt tuyết là lở bão tuyết xảy ra thì chết

----------


## showluo

Đúng là thể thao mại hiểm hjc

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn hùng vĩ quá
Trượt tuyết ở đây cảm giác rất tuyệt vời nhưng có lẽ cũng nguy hiểm

----------

